# The coolest race ever! Chupacabras 100k - (big pics)



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

I've done a bunch of races and this is the best one yet. Here's some pics of us Austinites racing across the border.

Ride the day before at the Redd Road trail in El Paso-

unloading the bikes.































































The exploding conti with stans.










Packet pick up in Juarez, Mexico.



























The race.










Us after cutting in front and almost being attacked by an angry mob!










3000 racers.









3/4 thru the race. 


















Back up the hill.









Some of the aftermath










$15 entry fee and a top 500 finish will get you...













































And a bunch of smiles.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

What happened in that one pic with the shredded tire? Did you try and stuff it or are those just cords from the sidewall stickin out or something?

Heh I tried that old stuffing trick once when I was caught without a tube, but man its nearly impossible to pack enough grass in so you can ride it without damaging the sidewall/rim.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

Luckily we had just finished the ride and were back at the parking lot.

What could we stuff it with out in the desert?


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*Agree, the best race*

That is what I have been saying for the last two years, Chupacabras race is all about fun.

Since the jersey is given only to the top 500 get one of those is a must for local racers here. Is a different jersey every year. Many people come form all Mexico to this far corner just to say "I finished (in the top 500)" and display your top 500 chupacabras jersey. Is a big event here, almost everybody has a relative, a friend or an acquaintance participating in it in a way or another.
It is reputed as "the toughest race in Mexico and the most popular".

I finished in 319th (I am the slowest in my group, the rest did 120 -220), how about you? The official results have not been published in the web page yet. I am impatient to know how many finished, historically, no more than 50% of racers finish it.

There where less racers this year than last year (around 1500 this year, almost 300 from US). Maybe the fee increasing from 10 to 15 USD or the change from Sunday to Saturday scared many "just for fun" racers. Also it seems like too many racers had mechanical issues this year, including the pro racers (God knows why). BTW, entry fee is not for the organizers it is for local charities.

I will later post some pictures (as soon as I have a server to post them).

Regards,



xl_cheese said:


> I've done a bunch of races and this is the best one yet.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Great post and pics.*



xl_cheeseUs after cutting in front and almost being attacked by an angry mob!
[IMG said:


> http://www.teamorthopedicstore.com/Images/Chupacabra2004/images/Picture%20291_jpg.jpg[/IMG]
> And a bunch of smiles.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Top 500!!! Geez, how many people enter? Is the trail pretty fun? Looks like a great race. So what kind of time will get you in the top 500 in a 62 mile race?


----------



## PhatTireAl (Oct 21, 2004)

*Chupa Race report (Long)*

On the second Sunday of every October there is a 100km race (event) that is held in Juarez, Mexico. It is called the Chupacabras 100km Race. Last year I swore up and down that it was my last one. This is the 5th year that I participated. As always, the accomplishment part came at the finish line when the first 500 picked up cool flame styled jerseys.

Just imagine I am in the starting line, with 2700 racers. Of course the adrenalin rush was unbelievable. If we would have waited one more minute, I really think I would have started a "barf-o-rama" incident. Luckily, the gun went off and away we went. Well, kind of. This year there were a huge number of inexperienced riders that were lined up in front with the Elite and Expert group. All these inexperienced riders caused all sorts of crashes and major traffic congestions. The other thing that turned out to be disastrous was the dust. I probably ate about a pound of dirt on the first 20km of the race. Not only that, but the dust was not good for the bike. Till about the 30th km mark I had just seen racers in all sorts of crashes. On about the 20th km I was one of them to go down. A racer misjudged a sharp left hand turn and slid clear across to take me and about 3 other racers down. To make matters worse his bike was stuck to mine. After the detangling of bikes, I noticed that my bike was making a strange noise. I thought to myself the chain is probably dry, so I lubed the chain and kept on going.

The first 60km of the race were racing from one side of Juarez to the other side right on a levee road that separates Mexico from the USA. From there we race thru one of the poorest neighborhoods of Juarez. This is one of my favorite parts of the race. Hundreds and I mean hundreds of people young and old line up the race course to see the race. This is something that you will never see in USA. People are chanting "you can do it," "go go go," "faster faster" in Spanish. This year, this section was special for me because on the way back I was cramping bad and just hearing everybody chanting gave me the energy to finish the race.

By this time we have reached the singletrack (my other favorite part) right in the middle of the Juarez sierra. It is here when I started feeling some cramps. This area is very technical and very fast. There are also some hike-a-bike sections where the view is just spectacular. This year because I had used up a lot energy and effort in trying to keep my position, I did not enjoy this area. As a matter of fact, I think this is the part where my legs finally said enough. Also, here is where I really noticed that there was something wrong with my bike. My chain would get stuck almost every time I would shift to the smallest chainring. So I did most of the climbing in my middle ring?

From what I can remember it was right after the singletrack and before the last checkpoint where I fell off my bike totally exhausted. Some group of Boy Scouts came over and picked me up and took me to one of the feeding/First Aid stations. Here the First Aid people rubbed something (IcyHot?) on my legs and back. They asked me if I needed a doctor and I said no "I just need to rest". Here bunches and bunches of racers were passing me, but at this point I did not care. Then, I heard my name over the 2 way radio and it was like I got a burst of energy and decided to continue with the race.

At about the 80km mark it was pretty much down a two-track road. Here I was determined that I was going to finish. I joined a group of guys from El Paso and we all helped each other pulling our way down the streets and back on to the levee road that took us to the Finish line.

After all the mishaps, my race went good. I was able to finish in the top 500. I came in at 432. I have done better on previous years, but overall I was still satisfied with my finish. Last year I was number 378.

At the finish line the race organizers always have a real good festival setup. This year was no different. There was plenty of food ranging from tacos to hamburgers, drinks, and of course Corona beer. As soon as I claimed my prizes, it was time to celebrate. There you get to meet racers from all over the world. Also, the exchange of experiences is just amazing. I was talking to a racer that rode in bus for more than 12 hours and arrived in Juarez 30 minutes before the race. Then there was the rumor about a dead body found on the trail. As it turns out there were skeletal remains found out in the middle of the race course. And here all this time I thought all the police vehicles with their sirens blasting were part of the race.

The organizers of this event do an excellent job of promoting and supporting this event. The feed/First Aid stations were well distributed along the race course. A big THANK YOU also goes out to all the volunteers. From the people that drive their off road vehicles, to the Boy Scouts and to rest of the crew.

This year there were racers from all over the world including pro racers from Mexico and the USA. The winner is an Olympian from Mexico. He came in under 4 hours.

Is this my last Chupacabras race? I think it is! Well, on second thought I need to start training for next year!


----------



## quemazon (Aug 16, 2004)

*My race report (long)*

I had been wanting to ride the Chupacabras since last year, but wasn't able to make it. This year I put it on my calendar and started training. I wanted to at least win a jersey (top 500 finish). I was on track with my training early in the summer, but got talked into training for a marathon, which would be the weekend before the Chupacabras. So I turned almost all of my attention to running, and figured I'd still be in good enough shape for a top 500 finish. Mistake 1.) Don't underestimate the course or the people that will be riding it.

So I ran my marathon and a week later most of the soreness was gone and I thought I was ready for the Chupacabras. That, despite the fact that I hadn't ridden anything longer than 25 miles (road) for at least 2 months. I was about to be disappointed.

I got into Juarez very late Friday night, and didn't get more than 4 hours of sleep. I ate poorly the day before, and ate a piece bread for breakfast. I didn't take any food along on the race except for one gu pack, figuring I'd do fine with the bananas they provide at the aid stations. So Mistake 2.) is pretty obvious. Get plenty of sleep the night before, carbo load, drink lots of water, and take food along.

Race Day.

I got to the starting area about 30 minute before the start, and got my race packet from a friend who had picked it up the day before. (I used the online registration, which worked well.) I was with a group of 5 riders, and we weren't too worried about starting right at the front of the pack, since things would get sorted out on the levee road anyway. The race siren started and apparently some riders near the front actually started moving, but the rest of the massive crowd stood there and chatted. Some people were obviously very pumped up and anxious at this point. Within about 5 minutes we were slowly moving forward and starting to ride. We got out on the levee road where things were still pretty packed and everyone was doing an easy 15-16mph. After about 10 miles we came to the first checkpoint near the Zaragosa bridge, where the first problem arose. The checkpoint was right at a place where the trail narrows, and a huge crowd of hundreds of riders was backed up waiting to get their rubber band (different color for each checkpoint). We waited a good 15 to 20 minutes there, while the people at the front were flying away. Mistake 3.) If you want a good finish (and have the legs to back you up) make sure you start near the front.

Once past the checkpoint I had an idea: If the next checkpoint were as bad as the first, then I'd better get there as fast as possible, so I wouldn't have to wait so long in line. So, I found a group of faster riders (18-19mph) and started to pass as many people as possible. Unfortunately the big payoff never materialized. There were no more bottlenecks at the checkpoints and all I had done was wear myself out. Mistake 4.) Don't go out too fast.

When the trail started to climb I was still feeling good, and passing people left and right. The trail just kept climbing, though, and getting steeper and steeper. Soon I had to get off and take a short breather and down my one and only gu pack. I figured there couldn't be too much more climbing left. I wasn't feeling so great anymore, but I cowboyed up and kept going. Soon I came to a hike-a-bike section of about 500 vertical feet where everyone just dismounted and started pushing. Feeling fairly confident that this was the last of the climbing I summoned my strength and pushed to the top. Reaching the top, I was exhausted, but glad to be done with the climbing (or so I thought). The next 5 or 6 miles were a nice little desert single track which I would have enjoyed any other time, but they just seemed to take forever. Soon the trail started to climb again, and we headed back toward the pass we had just come over. I was sure there were no more significant climbs and I kept looking for a way out that didn't involve 1000+ ft' of vertical. But the trail just kept climbing and heading toward the mountains.

It was here that despair gradually set in. I looked off in the distance to see a long string of bikers pushing their bikes up the mountain like on some kind of pilgrimage. At some point I started getting dizzy and nauseous. I sat down on the side of the trail to clear the nausea and assess my situation. I was barely at the base of the climb and had at least another 1000' vertical to go. I had a half a banana which I couldn't force myself to eat and a quarter of a bottle of Gatorade. The temperature was in the upper 80's and I was feeling dizzy. If there were a way to bail at that point I would have, because I really didn't know if I was experiencing something like heat stroke or if I was just really bonked.

After awhile, the dizziness subsided and I decided to push forward. I was no longer concerned with a top 500 finish. I was now in survival mode, and just wanted to make it out of there. I pushed on for another 10 minutes then sat down for awhile, then pushed on for another 10 minutes. I pushed and rested until I somehow made it to the top. By this point, I felt really weird, almost numb, and I couldn't think straight. The ride back down was fairly technical and I just walked and stumbled down most of it. I stopped at the first aid station I came to, but they were out of water. On the other side of the trial I saw people who were just starting up the first climb. I shuddered to think what lie in wait for them.

Eventually I came to a dirt road which was all downhill. I just coasted as much as possible and tried to focus my mind. When I finally got back to the levee road I pedaled on at about 12mph until I got within about a mile of the finish. I had an FRS radio with me and I called a friend who was at the finish. He said I might be close to 500, so I dug down deep and picked up my pace. I passed about 15 people along the way, but alas, I came in at 523. So close, but still, I was happy just to have finished.

In all honesty, the Chupacabras turned out to be a miserable experience for me, and I swore I would never bother with it again. There was way too much hike-a-bike and no aid in the one place I thought it was really needed (on the last brutal climb). The fact that I was unprepared and that I underestimated the course contributed a lot to my negative feelings.

In retrospect, I did about as well as I could have hoped, considering everything I did wrong. Had I been better prepared and known how tough the mountain section would be I think I would have enjoyed it. The race really was well organized and it was fun to chat with the other riders and to see all of the spectators along the course. I don't know if I will make this an annual event, but I will be riding next year to redeem myself, and to pick up one of the coveted top 500 jerseys. That's a promise.


----------



## PhatTireAl (Oct 21, 2004)

*I feel the pain.....*

Great write up!

Here are some photos taken by John. Too bad i could not upload the high resolution ones.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Two months to the chupacabras race...*

I live in Juarez, where the race is held. It's very nice to see a lot of people training for this year's chupacabras. This will be the first time I race this event and time is kind of slowing down in anticipation for the october 8th date.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

fantastic pics---looks like a must do event !!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice pics....how old was that tire?????


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Que levanten la mano (o el mouse?) los que van a venir...*

A ver a ver... quien va a asistir a la carrera chupacabras este año. Algunos conocidos mios de Hermosillo, Torreon y Phoenix ya estan apuntados... alguien mas? Quienes son y de donde vienen? es su primera vez?

comenten...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I wanna do it! 
Even if it is named after a goat sucker.  it looks like a blast. Great write ups and pics!


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*ONE MONTH TO GO!!! (yeah! I'm yelling)*

Two months ago I wanted time to "speed up" to get to the october 8th date. Now I'm not so sure... jajaja, I need more training! forgive me I'm still a rookie... 
anyways, people are training for the race, you see more and more people riding, and not only the usual cyclists, but those who will only ride the first 20 kilometers, housewives in their rigid bikes, dads riding along with their kids... beautiful !

728 people registered so far with a full month still to go. Anyone in this forum planning to do this race?


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Racing in Mexico is a blast. Norba could take a few lessons from the laid back, good time atmosphere. Plus, the courses are insane & lawsuits aint a factor...carnage happens.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

mtbnewguy said:


> 728 people registered so far with a full month still to go. Anyone in this forum planning to do this race?


I'm in for my second Chupucabras race. I did it two years ago with four other guys...well, I raced with three other guys. The fourth one was so far ahead of us he won the race. Jason Sager, that is. Anyway, we had local hook ups on a place to stay, places to eat, a guide from Krazy Kat, etc. It's a great weekend trip and well worth the $15 entrance fee. Definitely beats a NORBA/TMBRA race!

I need to be riding more to get in better shape, but I'll just have to go on what I've got so far.

Dewayne


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*This year would be the fourth time*



mtbnewguy said:


> Anyone in this forum planning to do this race?


This year would be the fourth time, I won't race it, I will ride it. Since my second child birth I have had not a chance to do proper training, but I am sure it will be fun nonetheless.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*in 24 hours....*

I got into mtb a year ago, after attending this race as a spectator... now it's my turn to be part of the show!!! can't hardly wait... 
I've trained consistently for a year, raced almost all the local events (with a personal best of 5th hehe), and two state events...I've done everything I could! is it enough? guess we'll find out tomorrow...
So, good luck to everybody else racing tomorrow, remember: *hot legs and cool heads!!!* at all times, a local race two weeks ago got a little "crazy". hhaha

have fun everybody.


----------

